# Bien choisir la taille ?



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Comment bien choisir la taille de la montre ? 38 ou 42 mm

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Madalvée (17 Mars 2018)

Naïvement j'ai longtemps pensé que les petites faisaient plus montre pour femmes.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2018)

C'est pas une mauvaise question. Je suis comme Madalvée, je pensais moi aussi que les 38 mm étaient pour les femmes, mais ma 42 mm me parait trop grosse à mon poignet. Pour t'aider Jura39, le mieux est d'essayer en fonction de la grosseur de ton poignet.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2018)

Pas facile , car pas de boutique vers chez moi !!


----------



## Madame Mim (17 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas facile , car pas de boutique vers chez moi !!



Tu as toujours la solution de découper un morceau de carton avec les mesures de la montre et voir ce que cela donne sur ton poignet. Ainsi tu auras au moins une petite idée de la dimension qui pourrait ou non te convenir.


----------



## LaJague (18 Mars 2018)

J’ai pas un gros poignet (20-22cm) mais la 42 ne fait pas trop gros à mon goût


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

Madame Mim a dit:


> Tu as toujours la solution de découper un morceau de carton avec les mesures de la montre et voir ce que cela donne sur ton poignet. Ainsi tu auras au moins une petite idée de la dimension qui pourrait ou non te convenir.



excellente idée 
Merci


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2018)

Franchement la 42 est parfaite voir idéale, amha la petite taille c’est pour ceux que la taille gêne car sinon côté utilisation c’est 42mm


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

Le titre me fais sourire 

j'ai pas fais attention 

Je pense que 42mm pour une montre est pas mal


----------



## jmaubert (21 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir Jura,
J'avais une Applewatch 2 en 38mm et, pour mon poignet plutôt fin, c'était l'idéal. Elle était légère et discrète. J'ai eu l'occasion de la changer pour une série 3 4G 42mm en soldes et, celle-ci fait vraiment plus lourde et épaisse. En ce qui concerne la lisibilité de l'écran, je ne vois pas beaucoup de différences mais, par contre, la batterie tient facilement une demi-journée à un jour de plus (avec la même utilisation, bien sur ). Ma prochaine, sera quand même ( très certainement ) une 38mm car la 42 fait vraiment " mastoc " à mon poignet.


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Mars 2018)

Franchement ça dépend du poignet. Je suis un grand fan de montres suisses et je n’aime pas les montres trop grosses (de plus en plus nombreuses), je privilégie donc la 38.


----------



## peyret (21 Mars 2018)

Je chausse du 42.....


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que 42mm pour une *montre* est pas mal


c'est pas faux


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Je chausse du 42.....


Fillette?


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Travaillant près de la Suisse , je possède pas mal de montres en 40mm



Bon c’est une petite parenthèse HS, mais je préfère nettement des petites montres 38-40 mm max. Pour être allé faire un tour à Basel Word, ça confirme vraiment que les marques pratiquent une hausse des taille et des prix (un peu comme chez Apple en fait [emoji23])


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2018)

Je suis plus sur du 40 Mm  sur une montre circulaire , pour une Apple Watch , j'ai un doute


----------



## Apple.Geek (22 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis plus sur du 40 Mm  sur une montre circulaire , pour une Apple Watch , j'ai un doute



Alors l’idéal serait d’essayer les deux si c’est possible [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2018)

Oui , je vais cela des que je passe devant un Apple Store


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2018)

Oui , je vais cela des que je passe devant un Apple Store


----------



## jemmy1989 (11 Juin 2018)

je trouve aussi que ça dépend du poignet, moi j'ai choisie 38 mm vu que j'ai un petit poignet, j'ai aussi essayer 42 mm mais j'ai trouvé que ça faisait trop chargé, le mielleux c'est de les essayer avent pour voir avec la quelle tu seras le plus a l'aise.


----------



## Michael003 (15 Juin 2018)

J'avais pris la S0 en 38mm, après coup je l'ai trouvé un peu petite, j'ai pris la S2 en 42mm et j'en suis satisfait


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2018)

merci de vos retours


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Juin 2018)

coucou

42 c'est la taille standard pour une montre homme pas trop grosse. J'ai des poignets tout petits et ma montre fait 42 (ce n'est pas une apple mais une bonne montre suisse)
Ce qui est important c'est le verre saphir qui va empêcher de ramasser des rayures 

ps : les montres c'est mon métier


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> coucou
> 
> 42 c'est la taille standard pour une montre homme pas trop grosse. J'ai des poignets tout petits et ma montre fait 42 (ce n'est pas une apple mais une bonne montre suisse)
> Ce qui est important c'est le verre saphir qui va empêcher de ramasser des rayures
> ...



Un fan de montre ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Juin 2018)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> coucou
> 
> 42 c'est la taille standard pour une montre homme pas trop grosse. J'ai des poignets tout petits et ma montre fait 42 (ce n'est pas une apple mais une bonne montre suisse)
> Ce qui est important c'est le verre saphir qui va empêcher de ramasser des rayures
> ...



La mienne (sport), un petit coup de polywatch et elle est comme neuve [emoji57]


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (16 Juin 2018)

@Jura39 horloger de métier

@Apple.Geek oui tant que ça reste des rayures mais les choques...


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Juin 2018)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> @Jura39 horloger de métier
> 
> @Apple.Geek oui tant que ça reste des rayures mais les choques...



Franchement, elle s'en prend pleins  Et justement le ION X résiste super bien aux chocs.

PS : Sympa le gyrotourbillon en avatar ^^


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> @Jura39 horloger de métier
> 
> Sur des forums d'horloger ? FAM ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Juin 2018)

Non je ne vais plus sur ce forum depuis longtemps ^^ Je ne me souviens même plus de mon pseudo...


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2018)

Ayant un poignet de 17cm, je pensais que l’AW 44mm serait trop grosse, et bien que nenni.

Je viens de l’essayer ce matin, elle est parfaite.
Dommage il n’avait pas de stock.

Vivement Noël [emoji319] 

Ce sera AW4 44mm alu noir cellulaire [emoji56]


----------



## chris! (30 Septembre 2018)

J’ai lu que le verre de la version alu redite aux chocs mais se raye facilement et que pour la version acier, c’est l’inverse : il ne se raye pas mais casse facilement lors d’un choc.

Quel est le meilleur compromis ?


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Le meilleur compromis serait de poster au bon endroit...  Le sujet ici traite des tailles.

Mais pour te répondre, j'ai une version inox en saphir depuis maintenant 3 ans et quelque et elle n'a pour ainsi dire quasiment aucune rayure sur la vitre. Alors qu'elle a vécu avec moi quotidiennement, ce qui n'a pas toujours été de tout repos... Par contre je ne l'ai jamais faite tomber, ce qui visiblement est le plus dangereux pour la vitre. Je trouve donc un peu excessif de dire que le saphir casse facilement lors d'un choc. Il casse sans doute PLUS facilement lors d'un GROS choc... Mais il ne se casse pas au moindre choc, il peut encaisser au quotidien un certain nombre de chocs moyens. 

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet des tailles, c'est un sacré casse tête cette année ! Je teste actuellement une Series 4 40mm et je suis vraiment sous le charme de ce nouveau modèle qui offre le confort de l'ancienne 42mm dans un format plus proche de l'ancienne 38... J'avais pu tester 38 et 42mm sur les Series 0 et j'avais trouvé la 38 trop étriquée, dure à lire et à manipuler. Je n'ai absolument pas ce problème avec la 40mm. MAIS ! Venant d'une 42mm je me retrouve à devoir changer tous mes bracelets, ce qui représente un sérieux budget et m'embête bien puisque certains modèles que j'aimais beaucoup ne sont même plus commercialisés... Du coup, je suis complètement perdu ! J'ai pu tester la 44mm et je la trouve grosse... Pas ridiculement grosse, mais grosse quand même... D'ailleurs j'ai des photos comparatives qui trainent si ça intéresse du monde ?


----------



## chris! (3 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je suis intéressé par les photos et te remercie pour ton avis.


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2018)

Alors... 40 et 44 sur mon petit poignet ça donne ça : 









Et ensuite j’ai la 40 coincée entre les anciennes 42 et 38 :





Et pour finir... Deux 40, en argent et en gris sidéral :


----------



## chris! (4 Octobre 2018)

Je te remercie pour les photos.
Laquelle vas-tu choisir ?


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour ces photos


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Je te remercie pour les photos.
> Laquelle vas-tu choisir ?



Pour mon frère ça sera 40mm en alu gris sidéral. J’hésite encore entre la Nike+ et le modèle normal à Boucle sport que je porte sur les photos.

Pour moi je suis un peu emmerdé... Ça sera forcément inox, je te l’ai expliqué ailleurs. Mais la taille... Tous mes bracelets sont des 42 et je devrais logiquement passer à 44... Mais j’hésite beaucoup. Déjà parce que c’est une compatibilité partielle. Les anciens bracelets n’ont pas exactement la même forme d’attache que les nouveaux. Ça se remarque légèrement et ça me déplaît un peu... Et ensuite, à mon poignet la 40 a ma préférence. Elle est plus discrète, me va mieux je trouve. Reste que l’autonomie du petit modèle est généralement un peu moins bonne... 

Du coup je pèse les pour et les contre : 
- 40 mm : me va mieux mais nécessite de changer tous mes bracelets et autonomie plus faible
- 44 mm : un peu grosse mais me permet de garder tous mes bracelets si j’arrive à me faire à l’ajustement imparfait des anciennes attaches sur le nouveau boîtier...


----------



## squall23 (7 Octobre 2018)

bonjour tous le monde,
moi toujours une vieille série 1  qui fonctionne super bien en plus ma femme me la subtiliser pour un temps indéterminé donc je me retrouve avec la sienne une Garmin    lol. ici je vais partir sur une 42mm série 4 pour le confort visuelle. ça va me changé au niveaux rapidité


----------



## Buskives (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir. 

J’ai essayé les 2 a l’apple Store. Avant cela j’étais persuadé de partir sur une 44mm. Finalement après essai j’ai pris une 40mm. Plus discrète, me va mieux au poignet. Pas déçu.


----------



## Buskives (7 Octobre 2018)

Voilà.


----------



## chris! (7 Octobre 2018)

squall23 a dit:


> bonjour tous le monde,
> moi toujours une vieille série 1  qui fonctionne super bien en plus ma femme me la subtiliser pour un temps indéterminé donc je me retrouve avec la sienne une Garmin    lol. ici je vais partir sur une 42mm série 4 pour le confort visuelle. ça va me changé au niveaux rapidité




Bonsoir.
Quelle garmin as-tu utilisé ?
Que valait-elle pour le suivi d’activité?


----------



## chris! (7 Octobre 2018)

Buskives a dit:


> Voilà.


 Dans quel Applestore était/elle dispo ?


----------



## Mcbm (7 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour mon frère ça sera 40mm en alu gris sidéral. J’hésite encore entre la Nike+ et le modèle normal à Boucle sport que je porte sur les photos.
> 
> Pour moi je suis un peu emmerdé... Ça sera forcément inox, je te l’ai expliqué ailleurs. Mais la taille... Tous mes bracelets sont des 42 et je devrais logiquement passer à 44... Mais j’hésite beaucoup. Déjà parce que c’est une compatibilité partielle. Les anciens bracelets n’ont pas exactement la même forme d’attache que les nouveaux. Ça se remarque légèrement et ça me déplaît un peu... Et ensuite, à mon poignet la 40 a ma préférence. Elle est plus discrète, me va mieux je trouve. Reste que l’autonomie du petit modèle est généralement un peu moins bonne...
> 
> ...



Après avoir lu ton commentaire à propos de l’ajustement des anciens bracelets, j’ai sortie un bracelet de mon ancienne 42 et un bracelet de ma 44 et ils ont exactement pareil au niveau des attaches. Il n’y a aucune différences.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour mon frère ça sera 40mm en alu gris sidéral. J’hésite encore entre la Nike+ et le modèle normal à Boucle sport que je porte sur les photos.
> 
> Pour moi je suis un peu emmerdé... Ça sera forcément inox, je te l’ai expliqué ailleurs. Mais la taille... Tous mes bracelets sont des 42 et je devrais logiquement passer à 44... Mais j’hésite beaucoup. Déjà parce que c’est une compatibilité partielle. Les anciens bracelets n’ont pas exactement la même forme d’attache que les nouveaux. Ça se remarque légèrement et ça me déplaît un peu... Et ensuite, à mon poignet la 40 a ma préférence. Elle est plus discrète, me va mieux je trouve. Reste que l’autonomie du petit modèle est généralement un peu moins bonne...
> 
> ...



Pour un tour de poignet < 20 cm la nouvelle 40 mm me parait idéalement équilibrée, bien mieux que l'ancienne 38 mm. Au-delà la 44 mm est viable et conseillée sur les très gros poignets.
A ta place, malgré la mise au rebus des bracelets, et au vu de tes photos je prendrais la 40 mm.


----------



## Vanton (8 Octobre 2018)

squall23 a dit:


> bonjour tous le monde,
> moi toujours une vieille série 1  qui fonctionne super bien en plus ma femme me la subtiliser pour un temps indéterminé donc je me retrouve avec la sienne une Garmin    lol. ici je vais partir sur une 42mm série 4 pour le confort visuelle. ça va me changé au niveaux rapidité



Ça sera 40 ou 44, mais certainement pas 42... [emoji6]



Mcbm a dit:


> Après avoir lu ton commentaire à propos de l’ajustement des anciens bracelets, j’ai sortie un bracelet de mon ancienne 42 et un bracelet de ma 44 et ils ont exactement pareil au niveau des attaches. Il n’y a aucune différences.



Regarde mieux ! [emoji6]

Allez, plus sérieusement, ça dépend des bracelets. Tu as regardé avec des Sport je suppose ? 

J’ai testé avec des Boucle nylon tressé et la forme est différente. L’attache en plastique qui était bien alignée avec les bords du boîtier des 42mm n’est plus assez profonde pour les 44mm. C’est dur à décrire... en gros en longueur ça va. En épaisseur également, ça coulisse sans problème dans la rainure du boîtier. Mais en profondeur, ça n’est pas raccord. La rainure des Series 4 est plus profonde que l’attache du bracelet 42 mm. C’est pour ça que ça ne peut pas se voir avec les bracelets Sport, qui n’ont pas vraiment d’attache indépendante. 

En revanche ça doit être visible sur les bracelets Boucle classique et Boucle moderne. 

En gros avec ces bracelets, l’attache sera enfoncée dans le boîtier.


----------



## Mcbm (8 Octobre 2018)

D’accord je comprends mieux. J’ai comparé avec des bracelets sport et comme tu le décris, on ne peut pas se rendre compte de la différence. J’ai essayé plusieurs bracelet, maillons, milanais, cuir aimanté et sport mais je n’ai pas essayé avec le modèle nylon et cuir bouclé classique que j’ai. J’essaierai pour voir si comme tu l’expliques, il y a cette différence de profondeur.


----------



## Vanton (12 Octobre 2018)

Je suis passé en Apple store aujourd’hui et j’ai pu tester les bracelets 44 sur ma Series 0 42mm. On voit très bien en vrai ce que j’ai tenté de te décrire. J’ai essayé de prendre des photos. 





On voit que le nouveau bracelet dépasse nettement de l’ancien boîtier. 
L’inverse se remarque moins, quand un ancien bracelet rentre dans un nouveau boîtier.


----------



## Mcbm (12 Octobre 2018)

Tu avais raison, j’ai testé avec la mienne et le bracelet en cuir boucle classique et en effet les bracelet des 42 n’est pas ajusté comme il faut sur la série 4. Après, il faut vraiment regarder de près pour s’en apercevoir. Je ferais une photo pour montrer le résultat.
Les séries 4 sont très légèrement arrondies sur les côtés, elles ne sont pas complètement droite.


----------



## Buskives (14 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Dans quel Applestore était/elle dispo ?


A angouleme.


----------

